
The Common Denominator of Success [Speech Transcript] - loquor
https://jamesclear.com/great-speeches/the-common-denominator-of-success-by-albert-e-n-gray
======
loquor
Highlights:

* The common denominator of success – secret of success of every individual who has ever been successful – lies in the fact that he or she formed the habit of doing things that failures don’t like to do.

* Why are successful people able to do things they don't like to do while failures are not? Because successful people have a purpose strong enough to make them form the habit of doing things they don't like to do in order to accomplish the purpose they want to accomplish.

* Any resolution of decision you make is simply a promise to yourself which isn’t worth a tinker's damn until you have formed the habit of making it and keeping it. And you won't form the habit of making it and keeping it unless right at the start you link it with a definite purpose that can be accomplished by keeping it.

I found this speech quite compelling. It might seem full of truisms at first,
but in the context of habit-making it makes perfect sense.

